# Kaufempfehlung AIO Wasserkühlung 360mm



## AsRomaBrividi (22. September 2018)

*Kaufempfehlung AIO Wasserkühlung 360mm*

Guten Abend, 

wie der Titel schon sagt möchte ich mir eine möglichst leistungsstarke AIO Wasserkühlung mit 360mm Radiator zulegen.
Weiß aber nur nicht welche, daher bin ich mal für jede Empfehlung dankbar 
Wird in einem Phanteks enthoo evolv x verbaut.



Grüße


----------



## drstoecker (23. September 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO Wasserkühlung 360mm*

Ich werd mal die eisbaer 360 in den Raum, mit die leiseste Pumpe und noch drosselbar. Außerdem kann man die nachfüllen und die ist modular/erweiterbar.
Hab die selbst drin mit nem Vega eiswolf und 3x360er Radis.


----------



## -hightower (24. September 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO Wasserkühlung 360mm*

Ich habe bei mir die Fractal Celsius S36 installiert.
Bin zufrieden, hält meinen Hitzkopf i7 8700k bei 5Ghz mit Prime auf 65 Grad (geköpft -   ungeköpft waren es 80 Grad)


----------



## AsRomaBrividi (24. September 2018)

*AW: Kaufempfehlung AIO Wasserkühlung 360mm*

Ok vielen Dank für die Antworten, werd mir die zwei mal näher anschauen !


----------

